Ask HN: How do you use note-taking apps? - Froyoh
======
wingerlang
I've tried so many ways to take notes that now I have basically 5 different
apps and locations where different types of notes go. For movies I want to
watch, I keep them in Apple notes. For gift ideas, there is a txt file. For
things to do, I have a notebook and the occasional email to myself.

So.. not very well, I suppose.

